# Does anyone else have a VERY talkative puppy?



## MichelleMc (Mar 3, 2013)

Hi I'm new to this forum. I just have a couple questions.
Has anyone else have a problem with your dog being very noisy all the time? This is not a new behavior he's been like this since we got him at two months (he's 5 months now) At first it was cute. But now he's gotten older and its voice is getting deeper and it's getting much more annoying. I guess I should've tried to correct this behavior when he was younger. I also wonder if this is just part of who he is. The only time he's not running around yapping is when he sleepy and relaxed. It seems like playful yapping. It doesn't sound like he is in any kind of pain. Maybe he is still teething?
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

My boy has been vocal since day one!  But I can understand we do get tired of it sometimes. It's just who he is and even though I can make him quiet down I can never make him stop lol. I have found from looking through the boards most GSDs are very talkative. I think it just shows how smart they are that they try to have conversations with us.  It's especially funny when he "talks back" to me when I tell him to do something he doesn't want to. The way I made him quiet down was just saying no when he started whining and ignoring him til he stopped. I would even turn my back to him and when he settled I'd pet and play with him. I like it so I don't make him be quiet much but not everybody likes it.


----------



## BMWHillbilly (Oct 18, 2012)

wish my 6 month old would START barking. she is not vocal at all but her older sister is!!


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Our new pup runs around the house and it sounds like he is saying "num, num, num" lol!!!

He also yelps at me if he can't get his way or I ask him to "Leave it". He talks back. It'd super funny.


----------



## Lucky Dog (Dec 1, 2012)

Ours is a squawker to. With him talking an looking at his puppy dog eyes.... Well he does have the life people would die for.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

LOL! I have a very talkative _senior_. 

She wouldn't Shut It for anything when I got home from work yesterday. After about 45 mins, the neighbor and I concluded she must have had a _very busy_ day and really needed to vent.


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

I have a very vocal 4yr old.....


----------



## Chaps (Feb 3, 2013)

Our male gsd is very vocal. He rarely barks but makes many other noises when he is happy and playful.
It can be annoying at times but I don't feel it's anything worth correcting 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MichelleMc (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks guys. I think its part of his personality too. And he "talks back" too. I have never heard that gsd's are talkers glad to know. My 14 year old has always been quiet except for when it comes to barking at noises. The only time it truly bothers me is when he does it late at night romping around the house! I didn't know if it was considered a bad habit or if he was teething.
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Longfisher (Feb 28, 2013)

*Our dear departed Max...*

...was incredibly talkative as a puppy.

Indeed, there was one instance when he was on my bed (yep, some of you might shriek) and I told him to get down or I'd go get Momma to push him off the bed and when I turned to get her there issued forth a very well annunciated and seemingly doubtfully sarcastic...

...wait for it...

..."Really?"

We all just cracked up and called him parrot-dog for a week.

The wife never got over the criticism and doubt of her authority and capacity to eject him from the bed, though.

LF


----------



## MichelleMc (Mar 3, 2013)

That's adorable! My boy sounds like he's saying a high pitched "mama". He cracks people up when I am on the phone. They hear him just talking away. He sounds like he's telling me off. Puppys are so fun.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Grim's always been a talker, too. I love it!! My last 2 were not. My first one was, too. He has a wide range of vocalizations, and I'm beginning to know what his 'issue' is depending on what it sounds like. He actually chewed me out once when I went to a doctor's appt. and didn't take him along!  I was just laughing while he was griping! I'm very happy with my 'talker' and I've never discouraged it. In fact, I kind of encourage it.


----------



## Linda1270 (Sep 7, 2012)

Tess is a talker, she's extremely loud and vocal when she wants something and has been told that she can't have it. When I would pick her up from daycare, she would talk to me all the way home. She's sit in the back seat and just go on and on, I seriously believe she was trying to tell me about the day she had there. I enjoy it, I think it's a hoot!


----------

